# Won't eat...have I created a monster?



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

For the past 6 months I'd make Riggs shake my hand before he could eat his food, which was pretty cute. Then it started to be a shake into him roo'n at me for a few seconds before he'd eat. This progressed into shake, roos, and then waiting for me to give him some sort of command before he would allow himself to eat. You can see where this is going as NOW my problem is that he just flat out wont eat! He's waiting for some command or something in order to allow himself to eat...I don't know the command to set him free. When I leave in the morning I'll put his food in his crate and it'll be untouched by the time I get home. 

I can get him to eat a few kibbles at a time like treats, but he's down from 4 cups a day to now a touch over 2. He's 1. 5 years old. 

Other factors: when I'm letting him outside to go the backyard...he first runs to the closet and lays down. When I go to him all I have to do is touch his collar...then he runs to the door like all is good. He also needs me to be outside in order for him to go the bathroom, which is new. All of these behaviors started about 3 weeks ago and they are now out of hand I'm worried about what he'll start doing next. 

Any insight or thoughts would be great. Thank you


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It sounds like Riggs has a little OCD. No... I'm only kidding! I can really relate, though. My boy Willie waits for a command before he will begin eating. I have no idea what the secret command is. In fact, a while ago I posted about it. I tried all the suggestions I got, but nothing has worked. 

I got Willie out of the dog pound, and so I thought maybe his first owner taught him to wait for a certain command. That door is locked, though, and I've never found the key. What I do now is put his food down, tell him dinner is ready, walk away and ignore him. Eventually, he goes over to it and starts eating. Good luck with Riggs!


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

hahahah, no doubt some OCD. 

Thanks for the suggestion; that's what I've resorted to the last two days is to give up with the appraisal combos in attempt to get him to eat. Just drop it and say EAT! Very caveman-ish...so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley always sits for her food/water and we say "leave-it". She knows she can't touch it until we release her with an "okay!". You should try teaching some release word such as "okay" because then he will know that once you say that word he can go ahead and eat.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry I left that out...The handshake was always followed by an excited "YES". This has been his release word since he was 10 weeks old with tricks, general appraisal, and food. It's just not working anymore. 

Thanks threefsh


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I wanted to teach Oquirrh to "leave it" whenever I dropped food on the ground or had food in my hands. I started by pushing his nose off the food in my hand and when he left it I would say "take it". He will now wait for me to say "take it" before he will eat his food. Maybe try going back to basics like this and maybe he will get into the routine of taking the food when you set it down and tell him "take it".


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Good advice Oquirrh, I'll try working with him tonight.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I wonder if Jack is doing the same thing. I posted something a week or so ago about Jack not wanting to eat. When I go to feed him he has to sit and wait. Once the food is down I tell him "OK". Then after awhile I would make him shake or high five. Just recently he wouldnt eat. Reading your post made me start to think. Now to get him to eat I have to crush up a treat and sprinkle it in the food. I dont want to have to do that every time though. I didnt do it Saturday morning and realized at 9am that he still hadnt touched his food bowl. So I started to hand feed him and then he started to eat out of the bowl, but only that time. 

If you figure something out let me know. I think I'm on the same situation as you.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey *Lindsey1420*

we've got the same problem with our pup. She doesn't like to eat her food. We feed her dry food. We're about to change from the breeder's food ( Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed ) to Orijen. So about few weeks we mix the food. When we handfeed her she eats everything. Out of the bowl she doesn't eat. Put the food on the floor - she will eat. I tried to give her food on different plates and bowls but no way  She has the same bowl for water and she always drinks out of it.
Today I sprinkled some shredded coconut and she ate.But not that much. Sometimes I sit next to her and keep the bowl in my hand. That makes her eat - but not everytime. It's sooo difficult to feed her. I don't think that its something with the food itself. When we use the kibble as treats she eats whatever she gets. 
I really don't know what to do. :-\ I don't want her to get used to eat only out of our hand or that she gets used that we always sit and monitor how she's eating.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We feed each of our three dogs their night meal from their own Kong Wobbler to make eating more fun and last a little longer... I wonder if your picky eaters might have fun eating with something like this? 

@Lindsey1420 - Orijen is a great high quality food, but we found that Finch had tons of bad gas on it. We ended up switching to grain-free Taste of the Wild and she does really well on that. Just something to on the lookout for as you transition!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Finch, 
Thanks for the idea. I have not seen a kong like that, but could have missed it. I'll look for one next time I go to the store. Thanks for the heads up on the Orijen, but that was LaVidaLoca who was changing. I feed Jack ProPlan Select. The breeder was feeding the pups ProPlan. We are think about going back to ProPlan, it was more flavors in the puppy. Jack has been on ProPlan Select since last October. I did feed Jack Taste of teh Wild for a short time. Had to go back because he had the runs. 
Like Loca said, Jack will eat if hand fed and/or if you sit with him. I dont want him to get used to that, because I dont have time to do that every time. I've been told if he doesnt eat he doesnt eat and he will have to wait till the next meal time. But I feel bad. Like Riggins said for the get go its like Jack is waiting for a command or something.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We have the kong wobbler and it's great, but it's made from a hard plastic not the regular kong material. Would be fine, but our house only has hardwood, and that **** thing makes such a racket! You can't talk over it. I usually will give it to Odin when I need to keep him occupied and I can hear him from another room. Silence means trouble.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG Lincoln does this too.... ??? Im to the point where all i do is put down his food bowl...say ok...and walk away. He grazes and sometimes doesn't finish it. I use the kong wobbler too. I put about 1/2 cup in it. I dont feed his entire dinner in it though...dont want to get that started where he will only eat from the kong. Hes really a weird little guy..... 

This is just how "we" do it though....different things work better for other people.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They don't like their food, IMO... It's like eating the same thing over and over again.
I have the same thing happen but I don't trick Sam, instead I feed him by mixing broth with his kibble... 
Dry kibble will overtax their kidneys over a lifetime.

I know cats are more sensitive and wet food is a must (at least every 2nd day)

Oh, almost forgot... I also mix raw ground chicken with bones or lean ground beef my friend at the supermarket gives me for almost free... well I pay him with beer


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

our pups are sophisicated (sp?) so why would they NOT be picky about their food?

I couldn't get Laszlo to eat without potato or chicken or meat or something...was pretty daunting since they are so skinny to begin with. I had planned on switching to RAW sooner than later so i did it and right now i feed him a few THIGH bones for his teeth and i ground up the rest of the bone/gizzards/meat into baggies.....he can't eat it fast enuff. I have to split it into 2 seperate plates of food. He's at 1.1lbs of food per day. Loves it and his poos are getting small and dry and one maybe one and a half times a day. His treats are cooked chicken and turkey burgers....nothing processed from the stores. He seems to be doing just great now, can't feed him enuff!!!!

good luck, i was worried that i would have to feed him that way for ever....the raw is a PITA but the kibble was way more PITA than the raw.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

IMO 1) they may not like the food. Took me a year to find one Dozer would eat long term. 2) they like to eat as a pack so feed them when you're eating and/or 3) you need to make them smell it. Get their food ready, set it on the counter, make your meal, then feed them. You can also toss in something from your meal so there's no extra work. If they eat only the extras I'd say you need a new kibble.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have just read through this threat and been very interested by some of the posts. I also work on a system where my pup has to wait before tucking into his food once I put the food on the floor. I feel this is good training plus it slows him down, and more importantly it say MUM is in charge and top dog!!!! I release him with OK and lots of praise.

Fortunately, he is a greedy pup so I don't have to tempt him, but I have had several dogs that have tried similar antics on me, but I don't hand feed or try difffernt bowls. Whilst I sympathise with those of you with fussy eaters, I think feeding them out of your hand or in anything other than there own bowls where YOU want them to eat is saying that they are top dog. Provided you are feeding them something they like, put the food down and leave it for half an hour and if they haven't eaten it remove it until the next meal time. I can't believe that they would starve themsleves.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had that problem with Riley for a long time. It would take 4 or more hours in the morning and eveniing to get him to eat anything. Changed his food and at our vet's suggestion started stirring in a small amount of wet food to entice him more. At one point the only way he would even take a bite was to act like I was throwing it away. We finally found a food he likes, but still add in just a small spoonful of wet food or he won't eat it.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Today I put a small amount of organic chicken broth over the kibble and she ate. So can't be a bowl issue. I thought she's going to like Orijen instead of the breeder's food Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed which has Grain.

I have few samples of Taste of the Wild. Maybe we try this.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lavidaloca,

What was wrong with the Eukanuba that you felt you wanted to change it - just interested? I am suprised you were using puppy feed for large breeds as this is usually for Danes, Wolfhounds and the like and I wouldn't have put Vs in the large breed category.

My boy liked the Orijen (well actually he likes everything) but it didn't like him - lots of gas and runny poos. I guess they are all different and this feeding is all trial and error.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

*hotmischief*

we're feeding Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed because our Breeder was feeding the pups with that food. And we wanted to keep routine to the pup when she arrived in her new environment. Just to adapt better and because of their sensitive stomachs - we slowly started to mix Orijen into her Eukanuba food and we're increasing the amount of Orijen.

We also feeding Orijen Puppy Large Breed. Don't know what others feed with that brand. Our breeder who one of the most reputable breeders recommended us Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed for the first weeks of the pup. So we did. 

What are you feeding?


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

hotmischief ,

I forgot to mention that we want to change the Eukanuba because it contains grain and Orijen is grain-free and higher in protein. I have to admit that I also like the company philosophy of Orjien.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

LavidaLoca,

Yes I did exactly the same as you and fed the same feed the breeder recommended, for the same reasons as you stated, but he always had such loose stools. We tried a Burns feed, which didn't make any difference and then the Orijen, which gave him the runs!! I talked to the nutrienist at Orijen and she told me it was too high in protein for a V puppy and recommended the other brand they make - ACANA (Grain free) pacifica or Grasslands. We changed him over gradually and because he was so thin by this time added a raw chicken and bone mix.

What a different puppy we have now. He has put on weight and his coat is like silk which I agree with Looney is down to the Raw diet. Anyway I feel we have now found a diet that suits Boris really well as he is growing nicely and looks really well on it, but I am always interested to hear what other owners use and how it effects their dogs. There are just so many brands out there that it is a mine field to know what is the best to give your dog.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey hotmischief,

yes I heard about Ancana. It belongs to Orijen. Maybe we should try this Ancana food. She didn't eat her kibble this morning - even I put some chicken broth and some coconut flakes which she really loves. If I handfeed her she's going to eat....  Sometimes she waggles with her tail and make movements like a cat... seems to enjoy my effort of getting her eat her food.... that makes me . Today I had no patience and left her with her unfinished bowls and took it away after a while. When I hold the bowl in front of her face she turns her head away. You have to see this!!! Like a child....  If I giver her the kibble with my fingers - she eats. So doesn't look like she doesn't like the food.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Good morning LaVidaLoca,

I wasn't suggesting that Orijen was not a good food - it was just too rich for my boy. 

If your pup eats it out of your hand, he obviously likes the kibble - he is really just saying to you I would much rather you hand fed me. Put it in the bowl, don't keep adding things to tempt him ( he has you wrapped around his dew claw, if he as them). Tell him that's it mate - like it or lump it and leave him too it.

Have you tried him on raw - even fussy eaters gobble that up!! But I think he just want your personal attention 8)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

LaVidaLoca said:


> *hotmischief*
> 
> we're feeding Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed because our Breeder was feeding the pups with that food. And we wanted to keep routine to the pup when she arrived in her new environment. Just to adapt better and because of their sensitive stomachs - we slowly started to mix Orijen into her Eukanuba food and we're increasing the amount of Orijen.
> 
> ...


Agnes swears by the Eukanuba, but I found mine were better off on something a little better in quality. All the standard Eukanuba dry food is made with corn or maize. From the research I have done corn isn't an easily digestable food for dogs. So I switched to a grain free (It does have rice in it though) locally made brand called Belletsi. If I could get hold of Grain free Taste Of The Wild, I would try mine on that as it has rave reviews from most I speak to about it. It's not yet commercially available here in Oz yet, although there is a local web supplier, but they have no grain free ATM.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey* hotmischief*,

you're right - I can be very patient but with her food circus I don't have patience anymore. So we have still a hole pack of Orijen Puppy Large Breed and some Eukanuba left. Will finish that. I won't add broth or something else - so she has to take her food how it just comes out of the package 8) 
I tried all different ways. The only reason I wasn't persistent is that she is quite slim and I don't want to get her slimmer. 

Today I tried a small promotion-package of Taste of the Wild. I've never saw my pup eating that fast. Even when I went to the living room and sat down she followed me but was also worried about her food and ran back to her bowl. I had to add some more kibble!! I will try again between Orijen and Taste of the Wild. If she's more keen to Taste o.t.Wild I'll continue to that food....as long as my pup is eating well.....

Feeding raw food is a little bit difficult here in the tropics and not common. We need the freezer and fridge ( even with an extra one )for storing for ourselves because of the heat you can't leave food outside - even vegetables and fruits. You can get only freezed minced meat and marrow bones for animals but I'm not sure about the quality. The rest of meat which is getting imported is high quality meat and expensive. ( If I would have an income of $100.000 per month- I would buy the biggest shabu shabu pieces and the biggest Kobe Beef for my pup  )
So kibble is still cheaper, easier to store/ to handle here. 

*Ozkar*

You're right - Eukanuba is not a high quality food. We did the same research as you and we want to feed our dog grain-free.
I think the reason why our breeder swears on Eukanuba is - and I'm quite sure about it - that she gets promotion/discount/sponsoring on that food due to her shows she's going. 

Never heard of Bellets but I'm sure you're feeding the right food to your beloved four-pawed babies


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's the way to go LaVidaLoca -be tough 

I can appreciate that Raw is probably difficult in Australia and very expensive, and not to every owners liking. I just happened to find a company that makes up raw that comes prepared in 1kg boxes frozen and that suits me fine. Yes, having spent a month looking after my mother in Perth last August I know how expensive food is in Aussie. Couldn't believe how your cost of living had gone up so much since my last visit 2yrs earlier.

A lot of forum members speak very highly of TOW so maybe that is your answer - but whatever you give, do it in a bowl and no tempting with cornflakes or the likes!!! Once he gets the message he'll eat up and put on weight. 8)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

He wants to please you. Which is good. Your mission is to make it simple. Most hunting dogs learn one word which means "you're Free". I use zipper. If the dog is told to whoa, stay, leave it, down or sit he/she needs to hold that position until the FREE command is given. It's best to use an uncommon word. Put a smelly cheese or hot dog pieces in the food and use the opportunity to practice your Free command. Again, doesn't use the word Free or the dog may go running off when you are having a conversation with a friend at the park, and he says, he got a Free credit report or something similar.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, this is quite a long thread so far! 
Although I'm still new to this forum I'd like to add to it too. 

I think humans should always eat first as they are the pack leaders. The pack members come second, this shows that you are in control and not your dog. 
Please don't take this the wrong way, I know it's horrible when you see your dog doesn't eat but missing out on a meal a day will not kill your dog. They have to learn just to accept the food and eat it when it's presented. 
I do make Elza sit before her meal and wait, she has to look into my eyes until I say okay to release her. If she wouldn't eat it after half an hour I would take the food away and try again ins n hour or just leave it to the next feeding time. By then your V should be hungry! If doesn't eat it again after half an hour take it away. Food should not be left for them to just eat whenever they want. They may slim down a bit but it's ok. They can put the weight back on. 
I think it also doesn't help that you feel sorry for them or feel guilty. Eventually your V will eat because he/she will be too hungry to wait for a command. 
Do every day the same routine, bowl down release world then just leave the dog there. Check back and do the above. 
I know someone already mentioned the same thing. Sorry I forgot who it was but I totally agree, dogs should not be hand fed. 
Elza eats 3 times a day (5 months old) and sometimes I too put some of her food in a rubbery Kong. She's very clever with it. 
She's on Royal Canine medium junior and she loves it. Also the right size for filling up her Kong or for treating her in the park when training. I do make her work for her food. 
Oh maybe as a last resort you could try to feed your dog after the walk. They must be starving after a good run! :

This is if course working for Elza, all dogs are different.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice - if they we're meant for me 

I take always the bowl away. Never leave food longer than 20 minutes in the kitchen. She always has to sit and look at me before eating. She's doing good. She waits if I say 'leave it' and waits for my 'OK'. 
As I said I tried few times different ways but I'm still on the persistent way and won't hand feed her .

With eating-before-the-dog-eats is not always possible. I won't put myself on pressure just to eat before the dog eats. The dog eats anyway whenever* I *give her the food. So I think I'm anyway the pack leader.

I don't have to demonstrate my dog and integrate all these gestures into my life like eating first, going out of the door first etc. to be the top in the rank hierarchy.* I am* the pack leader. Point. These gestures won't change anything.
As a packleader I don't feel the need to do something to demonstrate and prove my supremacy to the dog, because as I said - I am the leader. I demand the necessary obedience and of course when to eat , when to go for a walk and where to sleep etc. My dog must not manipulate/control me what I have to do when.

A Person is an authority, if he/she signalizes with her appearance/behavior respect and acceptance. If you have authority - you're always superior in your behavior/course of action but never unfair and arbitrarily, you don't abuse your authority otherwise you're acting authoritarian.

_Authoritarian behavior is an abuse of authority. _

This is my opinion.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

LaVidaLoca said:


> Thanks for all the advice - if they we're meant for me
> 
> I take always the bowl away. Never leave food longer than 20 minutes in the kitchen. She always has to sit and look at me before eating. She's doing good. She waits if I say 'leave it' and waits for my 'OK'.
> As I said I tried few times different ways but I'm still on the persistent way and won't hand feed her .
> ...


Interesting post. It sounds like a dictionary definition. Now, it's OK to think or feel whatever you please. However, the dog will not recognize any of it, unless you exhibit the traits of a pack leader. 

Also, try not to use the word "OK" as a release command, it will not serve you well. It does sound like you are on the right track.


----------

